

Parallel and Concurrent Programming in Haskell – online beta - lelf
http://chimera.labs.oreilly.com/books/1230000000929/index.html

======
boothead
This is a very welcome addition to my Haskell bookshelf. I bought the pdf
version and it looks perfect on my ipad. I'm really glad to have the clickable
version to have in a browser window as well. That seems a bit more convenient
for finding stuff while coding.

~~~
gnuvince
Agreed; the PDF is absolutely beautiful, and a joy to read on my laptop, which
is not something I can say of many of the ebooks I have bought.

~~~
octo_t
O'Reilley have always been amazing when it comes to ebooks in my experience.

------
amirmc
I'm a little confused. Is there any ability to comment? I can see the comment
toggle on the top right but nothing in the page. I've seen commenting in other
O'Reilly books [1, 2] but not sure how it works with this one.

[1]
[http://book.realworldhaskell.org/read/](http://book.realworldhaskell.org/read/)

[2] [https://realworldocaml.org](https://realworldocaml.org) (also in beta)

EDIT: Found this
[http://chimera.labs.oreilly.com/about](http://chimera.labs.oreilly.com/about)
and also realised I was getting the toggle the wrong way around. "Comments on"
means they're on, not 'click to turn them on'. Then you click on a block of
text to bring up a comment box.

~~~
danieldk
I think the book is already being printed:

[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920026365.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920026365.do)

